# new heresy era kharn the bloody



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

saw this earlier looks cool

























A skilled warrior and duellist, Khârn was a line captain at the time of Angron’s rediscovery, but soon rose to become his Primarch’s equerry and one of the few whose counsel he heeded. It was Khârn who acted as the voice of reason for Angron, often bringing his master back from the brink of insanity and curbing the worst of his bloody excesses. 

But Khârn was by no means immune to the cancerous rage which afflicted his Legion, and it was upon the ravaged surface of Isstvan III that he first surrendered himself fully to the bloodshed and slaughter. At the height of the battle, Khârn fell during a confrontation with Garviel Loken of the Sons of the Horus, impaled upon the ram of a Land Raider and left for dead by his own comrades. Somehow he survived and his eventual return to the front line was seen by many World Eaters as nothing short of miraculous, a sure sign that he still had some dark destiny to achieve in the bloody days to come.


----------



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

Thanks kickboxer you've made my day...he's in my proto list


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Definitely nowhere near their best work, which is a pity considering how popular the character is. The unhelmeted head just looks... off, and Gorechild should be bigger considering it was once a primarch's weapon.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Definitely nowhere near their best work, which is a pity considering how popular the character is. The unhelmeted head just looks... off, and Gorechild should be bigger considering it was once a primarch's weapon.


if this is him during the heresy, he wouldnt have goarchild would he?


----------



## T3hscott88 (Jan 20, 2014)

kickboxerdog said:


> if this is him during the heresy, he wouldnt have goarchild would he?



I thought it was a gift from when angron first took over the legion?


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Gorechild should be bigger, but whatevs.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

T3hscott88 said:


> I thought it was a gift from when angron first took over the legion?


 no i think angron uses it during the heresy until it becomes damaged and kharn recovers and repairs it to use, i could be wrong tho but i think that his chain axe in this model is just a normal one


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Origianlly I thought it was a modified Angron model, but then it said "Kharn" - It is MILES better than the quite shite regular model though, so a vast improvement


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

kickboxerdog said:


> i could be wrong tho but i think that his chain axe in this model is just a normal one


No, it says in the entry it's Gorechild. He recovered it in _Betrayer _IIRC, so if you were doing an Istvaan specific version he wouldn't have it.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

kickboxerdog said:


> no i think angron uses it during the heresy until it becomes damaged and kharn recovers and repairs it to use, i could be wrong tho but i think that his chain axe in this model is just a normal one


It happened during the Battle of Armatura, Angron used the axes to cut his way out of rubble. This model is for Istvaan #, isn't it, so he wouldn't have them.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

gore child is the same size and type as the one on the angron model made previously by FW, he also comes with "the cutter" so you can field him before and after so to speak. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dv2FZR8U3Rs&feature=c4-overview&list=UUl4yV_tNEKZ4MkUVhiaMVXw

Nice looking model


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm holding out hope for Eidolon with the release of both Typhus and Kharn. But yeah, brilliant model!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

**drags a blade across his palm to pay tribute to the blood god**

HELL! YES!

It's definitely better than the old school sculpt. Just needs a little converting and it will work fine in 40k. 

This + Red Butchers... some Forge World products I'm tempted to pay full price for. TEMPTED I SAID!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

That's pretty underwhelming. He just looks like an assault marine


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm going to agree with torealis, very mediocre model. a little disappointed.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I didn't really get the impression that Kharn's armor and gear were more ornate than the rest of his legion, just a crest on his helm to identify him as a centurion. I see this more as a base I can build on to create a better 40k version of Kharn. A more dynamic and detailed mini, for sure. I can add all the skulls and Khornyness, and build the berzerker wings into his helm. I can't sculpt a total mini, so this will do most of the work for me. Exactly what I wanted!

I can definitely see why others would be disappointed though, as-is it's not super exciting.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

What an unexciting model!

Mirroring what others have said, a disappointment for such a popular character.

Also, what's with FW spamming scenery bases with dead/dying/slain enemies? Yeah, it appeals to the 12 year olds out there who love putting cut up bits on the bases of every model... but christ, it's boring.
Maybe they should lower their astronomical prices by not including such bullshit, thus saving us the money on resin required.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

It would be cool to have an option to buy just the mini and not the scenery. 30 pounds... 50 dollars before tax. Yeah, that isn't happening. eeeeeeBaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I quite like him, the WE aren't really a flashy legion. I think part of the issue is the posing, he's posed oddly, it kind of looks like he's tripping over rather than charging, I suspect if you twisted his torso a quarter turn away from the RG body and his head a little more as well then it would read better. As for the Gore Child issue, seems like it's the same size as the one on the current timeline mini.


----------



## Veteran Sergeant (May 17, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> I quite like him, the WE aren't really a flashy legion..


I have to agree, I think the simplicity of the model does Kharn proper justice.

I dislike the bare arm, but that's a personal preference. I can see how they'd try to keep the continuity with the 40K version though.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I really like the sleeve on his left arm, I suppose lorica segmentata/manica and who knows what it's called in the 40k universe.

I think his left arm will look a lot cooler without a pauldron compared to the unarmored right, as a result of that manica.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i really like this model and really feel it fits with the way world eaters are, they dont strike me as the sort to be all flashy like the emperors children, but he looks like he means business and his equipment is there to kill not look good.


----------



## Zhufor (Nov 1, 2013)

The model is Fantastic and kudos @kickboxerdog for the script, just beautiful my friend!

The rules are probably designed with game play all through out the heresy era (aka campaign books) and from the looks of the images at the top (I've not been on the forge world or GW pages for a while so i'm relying on the images here) it looks like he comes with several weapon options, as he isn't holding an axe in the first image.

either way it is a gorgeous model and one that i will have to put in my box of things i someday intend to paint......


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

I reckon you could make Dezart Fox's converted Kharn for less than this craptacular fella's asking price...

There. I think we all know where I stand on the matter.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Dezart Fox's is pretty awesome.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Dezart Fox's is definitely cool:










And so are these:



















I'll find a way to get a deal on the FW Kharn eventually.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Has anyone noticed its the exact same pose as Angron?


----------

